# Abdeckung im Winter !!??!!



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo @ll !

Ich frage heute im Namen einer Arbeitskollegin an:

Sie hat bei ihrem Haus eine Art " Goldfischgrander " - d.H. ein betoniertes Becken mit 1,20 tiefe, ca. 1,20 breite und  10 m länge - zur Hälfte in den Hang gebaut.

Im Teich sind einige Goldfische (ca. 30 mit den Jungfischen vom letzten Sommer ), und einige Pflanzen, v.a. Seerosen. Die Filterung ist über den Winter nicht angeschlossen.


Im Teich befindet sich auch ein Bodenablauf, in dem normalerweise ein langes Rohr steckt, das eigentlich ein Oberflächenskimmer ist. ( ich hoffe, das ist verständlich )
Im Sommer hat das Becken einen fast ständigen Frischwasserzulauf, und durch das Rohr läuft überstehendes Wasser ab.

Letzten Winter hat sich dieses Rohr durch die Eisschichte gehoben und ein Teil des Wassers ist abgelaufen, konnte aber noch rechtzeitig geschlossen und wieder nachgefüllt werden. ( Alle Fische haben überlebt )

Meine Freundin hat zwar einen fixen "Stöpsel" für diesen Winter bestellt, dieser wurde aber bisher weder geliefert noch montiert, uns fehlen auch die genauen Masse, um einen Notstopfen herzustellen ( wie auch immer... )

Jetzt befürchtet sie ein derartiges Disaster heuer wieder, wenn das Becken zufriert, und möchte daher den Teich abdecken, um eine geschlossene Eisdecke zu vermeiden.


Jetzt meine Frage an die Spezialisten:
Welche Lösung ist die einfachste und nutzbringenste?
Styroporplatten auflegen - dann wäre es aber ganz dunkel im Teich ( aber durch eine Eisdecke mit Schnee drauf doch auch ? )
Solche PE-Bälle drauflegen - wenn ja, wo bekommt man solche oder reichen die Kinderspielzeugbälle auch - und __ fliegen die nicht weg bei starkem Wind ?

Teichheizung und Laufenlassen der Pumpe scheiden eigentlich aus, da es im Winter keine Stromversorgung im Garten gibt.

Allfällige sonstige Vorschläge werden gerne und dringend entgegengenommen 



 


Danke!

Manuela &  Birgit


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Manuela, hallo Birgit,

die Anschaffung der Bälle nur für eine kurze Übergangszeit halte ich doch für etwas aufwändig.  Ich würde es zuerst einmal mit einem grösseren "Kragen" aus Styropor um das Standrohr herum probieren. dazu besorgt man sich eine möglichst dicke (ca. 30 cm) Styroporplatte, Kantenlänge 50 x 50 cm. Wenn man keine so dicke Platte bekommt, kann man mehrere dünnere Platten mit Styroporkleber (!) aufeinanderkleben. In die Mitte dieser Platte wird ein durchgehendes Loch möglichst exakt im Durchmesser des Standrohres angebracht. Vorsicht, das geht nicht ganz einfach, am besten man sticht die Öffnung mit einem stark erhitzten Metallring aus (Styropor schmilzt dann weg). Diese Platte wird jetzt über das Standrohr gestülpt und so weit beschwert, dass sie fast bis auf Wasserlinie eintaucht. 

Das sollte als Übergang allemal reichen. Eine Stunde Bastelarbeit und man hat einen Haufen Geld für Balls gespart, die man in den kommenden Jahren doch nicht mehr benötigt.

Alternativ (aber etwas teurer) kann man auch den Ausströmer (Sprudelstein) einer Luftpumpe direkt am Standrohr befestigen (z.B. mit Kabelbinder), ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ich bin bei diesem Vorschlag allerdings skeptisch, da auch ein Ausströmer in dieser geringen Wassertiefe für die vollständige Durchmischung und damit Abkühlung des Wassers sorgen dürfte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

hallo manuela&birgitt

wenn ich es richtig sehe steht das rohr jetzt frei aus dem wasser und die entstehende eisschicht hebt es mit an - ich denke wenn ihr dieses rohr sehr dick mit luftpolsterfolie einpackt - diese darf aber nicht zu stramm angebracht werden so daß sie noch beweglich auf dem rohr sitzt - bildet sich direkt am rohr kein eis und das rohr wird dementsprechend nicht mit angehoben - dürfte eine sehr billige und funktionierende lösung sein.

den ganzen teich abdecken finde ich nicht von nöten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

hallo stefan,

warst mal wieder einwenig schneller   - aber unsere lösungen kommen letztendlich auf den gleichen nenner und haben den gleichen ansatz - wir sind einfach gut   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

... und das im Winter, wenn die Denkmaschine langsamer rackert !   

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Ole,

hab das so verstanden, dass das Rohr leer ist... Wenn gefüllt, kann ich Dir natürlich nur beipflichten.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Na ja, auf jeden Fall dürften wir jetzt alle Varianten abgedeckt haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Ja, vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Die Styroporversion  ist schon in Auftrag   


lg, Manuela & Birgit


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

kuewi schrieb:
			
		

> Styroporplatten auflegen - dann wäre es aber ganz dunkel im Teich ( aber durch eine Eisdecke mit Schnee drauf doch auch ? )



Hallo Manuela, hallo Birgit,

habe gesehen, dass diese Frage noch offen geblieben ist.  In der Tat, auch bei einer schneebedeckten Eisplatte wird es im Teich so dunkel, als wenn Styropor aufgelegt wäre. Die oft gelesene Empfehlung, den Schnee vorsichtig (und vor allem ohne Lärm und ohne Schläge auf das Eis) abzufegen, hat auch nicht zur Folge, dass noch grosse Lichtmengen in den Teich gelangen (einmal abgesehen davon, dass das gar nicht so einfach sein dürfte: Wegen der Verwendung des Begriffes "allfällig" vermute ich Euch in der schneereichen Schweiz - ohne jetzt ins Profil geschaut zu haben). Der Unterschied ergibt sich aus dem Zeitraum: Styropor legt man schon auf, wenn der Frost auch nur droht. Und man nimmt ihn wieder ab, wenn keine Gefahr einer massiven Vereisung mehr besteht. Dieser Zeitraum ist erheblich länger als der Zeitraum, in dem der Teich tatsächlich so weit mit Schnee und Eis bedeckt ist, dass kein Licht mehr hindurch kommt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

